# Greek cheese



## moikel (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anybody tried smoking the semi hard ripened cheese from Greece.Kasseri or Kefalotirri .Relatively cheap 2 suburbs over from me,sheeps milk or mix of sheep & goat(I think).I do like a lot of those sheeps milk cheese's Italian,French & Greek,local stuff pretty impressive as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## ak1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I haven't tried it yet. It's quite difficult to find in my area.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 16, 2012)

I got one in the fridge a goat cheese with herbs that i smoked last week  it will cam out next week i will let you know how is the taste


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2012)

No reason it shouldn't work!...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a cheese lover and I certainly would give it a try!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 16, 2012)

From the looks of Ahrons it should be quite tasty


----------



## moikel (Feb 16, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> From the looks of Ahrons it should be quite tasty


Everything of Ahrons looks tasty! His cooking is also eclectic ,some middle eastern,Portuguese(piri piri) influences some old school Europe.The same approach as me on some stuff,I have major cellar envy.

Greek cheese is a definite,as soon as I  finish chilli project.


----------



## moikel (Feb 16, 2012)

Not greek found a whole bunch of sheeps milk cheese  at my local IGA.Lot of it Sardinian but aged & not cheap.So I went with these until I  can get to Greek deli. Another thunderstorm rolling in as a type.hail warning etc heavy rain ,flash flooding. Also have family of kookaburras making a racket,pretty good sign that its going to rain .So Im not heading out into traffic friday pm peak hour.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Sold as ricotta pecorino toscana & *greco .Made in Italy sheeps milk should take smoke pretty well.Its fairly moist not to sharp.Will try & put some Greek cheese next to it when it hits smoker.Will also put our local product in the mix if I  can find it.


----------



## moikel (Feb 17, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> I got one in the fridge a goat cheese with herbs that i smoked last week  it will cam out next week i will let you know how is the taste


I love all your work so expect cheese to be no different.Im going with sheeps milk cheese I  find a lot of the goat cheese available here a bit to "goaty". I spent a lot of my holiday in France in cheese shops,love that really ripe smelly stuff .Wife not a fan, but whats the point of paying for a holiday house if you cant put a bunch of local cheese in it.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 17, 2012)

looks dang good! enough said !!!!


----------



## moikel (Feb 18, 2012)

Topped off selection with a kefalograviera (greek sheep) ,a kashkaval Bulgarian sheeps milk & an Italian that  sheeps milk I couldnt get the whole label ,Bel Paese??.Gone in at ambient temp here,maybe 25c AMZPS loaded up with apple& hickory.Cut them into  convenient sizes.All a little salty,fairly moist so hoping smoke sticks.


----------



## sprky (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll bet it will be great. I have smoked cream cheese so why not sheep or goat cheese any cheese is good to smoke.


----------



## moikel (Feb 18, 2012)

sprky said:


> I'll bet it will be great. I have smoked cream cheese so why not sheep or goat cheese any cheese is good to smoke.


Got my fingers crossed, sheeps milk a little less cholesterol (I think).Might even be good for me.


----------



## moikel (Feb 18, 2012)

OK  out of smoker had them in for one row of AMZPS.Liked the colour so pulled it.Also lost shape & form on the Bulgarian cheese.MES got to hot 37c was busy painting inside didnt notice.Rush to add ice into water tray ,left door open got it down.Harder cheese fine looks pretty good. Bulgarian will get worked into a salad somewhere,looks like the Blob from B grade 60s movie.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The harder ones have a real future,they have a sweetness about them,hard to describe but different taste to goat cheese entirely.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 18, 2012)

Moikel it looks great now start the hard work to wait 2 to 3 weeks before you can eat the cheese .

thanks for the complements like you i embraces  the local neighbors and there food .

my wife and i love traveling and we eat only local food where ever we are and we try to get in to the kitchen of the locals and learn from them.


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 18, 2012)

What type of wood did you use to smoke it with ?????


----------



## moikel (Feb 18, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> What type of wood did you use to smoke it with ?????


Hickory & apple mixed.Only used 1 fat row in AMZPS. About 3 hours.


----------



## moikel (Feb 18, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> Moikel it looks great now start the hard work to wait 2 to 3 weeks before you can eat the cheese .
> 
> thanks for the complements like you i embraces  the local neighbors and there food .
> 
> my wife and i love traveling and we eat only local food where ever we are and we try to get in to the kitchen of the locals and learn from them.


All my travel I head the same way,produce markets,butchers etc. Little family restaurants. Livestock sales then follow the farmers to the local eating place. Drink the local beer & wine,still confused by people drinking Corona in Bucharest when the local beer was so good. It had a bear on the label.


----------

